# Tilapia,Catfish & Flounder....????



## speedway73 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Guys & Gals....Just bought some Tilapia, Catfish and Flounder fillets. About a pound of each. Using an El' Cheapo Brinkmann 2 door verticle smoker w/blue bag Kingsford and Cowboy Lump supplement. 

Chime in and give me some ideas of how to smoke it and what recipes you would use. I've access to White Oak, Apple, Cherry, Pecan and Hickory chips. All out of Alder....:(

Not sure how I want to do it. Just smoke it....marinade...cure it??

ANY tips, recipes, advice, tricks o' the trade...will be GREATLY APPRECIATED!!

Roger
Dahlonega, GA.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 21, 2009)

roger - 

i've never smoked any of those, but will be looking forward to seeing how they turn out. i've got a great non-smoking recipe for tilapia and if you're interested shoot me a PM.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have never smoked tilapa or catfish but I gave smoked flounder, red snapper and grouper. I just rubbed it with old bay (has a rub for fish) it's not the regular old bay it alittle more spicey but very good. I smoked it with apple and at bout 220-240 for about 1 to 1 1/2 hours until a golden brown in color and a kind of shine to it. Then dig in and enjoy a little bit of heaven.


----------



## speedway73 (Jul 21, 2009)

Got some jerky in right now...as soon as it's done...I'll try the Flounder. I like the sounds of this recipe.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks Brotha!!

Rog'


----------



## rivet (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey there, and welcome! Give this a try on your tilapia and catfish, I think you'll like it.

I've used it on salmon and it was fantastic. 

It's ShooterRick's Copperhead SnakeBite rub and works wonders on fish, pork and chicken-

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...120#post327120


----------

